# 2 year old female rex rabbit needs home - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Rex rabbit
Sex: Female
Age(s): 2 years old
Name(s): Jasmine
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: Owner rang me up and said she regretted Jasmine since the day she got her. Apparently they couldn't bond with her.
Will the group be split: She needs to go to a home where she will be bonded with a male rabbit. If you have a neutered male rabbit, we can assist in bonding and offer advice.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Jasmine is very overweight and it is obvious she has not been receiving the care she needs. She was being fed the wrong diet, however we are feeding her the correct food and the right amounts and will be making sure she gets lots of exercise! Her nails were incredibly overgrown and I brought her in for a health check and she loved having a little explore and a cuddle 



















Front paws in a bad state


















Having a nose about









Just relaxing


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have someone going to Leeds next Friday who is happy to transport, so get in touch if you are interested


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is still looking for her forever home. She does get a little bit grumpy in her hutch sometimes and has a bit of a growl. She is fine in the run and will hop over to say hello and she is also fine when she is out and happy to be held.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is still waiting for a home. We have transport going to Portsmouth on the 21st of this month. If anyone down that way can offer a home, please get in touch!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Try asking on Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

lisa0307 said:


> Try asking on Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin


she is already on there  thank you anyway!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Have you put her on http://www.forum.animallifelineuk.org/


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

lisa0307 said:


> Have you put her on Animal Lifeline UK • Index page


Yup shes there too


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a reminder the transport is going this Friday so get in touch if you can offer Jasmine a home.

Here she is today...


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved pending if she gets on with the other rabbit.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is now living with a male rex in her new home


----------

